# almost fully recovered with medicine



## halseyM (Dec 7, 2018)

hi im halsey a friend of mine has recoverd with zyprexa in just 6 months and im curios now if id do take the same mdeication whta do you think? 

my ohter femlae friend hasnt talked to me that she had DR so today she told me and opned a blog so if some of one is interessed to read some of her stories and how she began to realize that she had DR feel free http://vlikevalium.blogspot.com/

greets halsey


----------



## compound (Sep 16, 2018)

Yeah, i should trust someone on the internet reccommending serious PSYCH meds to 'Try.' No Thanks!


----------



## anitas (Aug 28, 2018)

compound said:


> Yeah, i should trust someone on the internet reccommending serious PSYCH meds to 'Try.' No Thanks!


 agreed ,what are your symptoms compound ? When did it start ??


----------



## compound (Sep 16, 2018)

anitas said:


> agreed ,what are your symptoms compound ? When did it start ??


I have something like Visual Snow syndrome. Hard to get diagnosed on that since the are beginning research on this condition.

I thought i had DP, but i have this static in vision, with dizziness that is related to how visually stimulating environments are. I have headaches/migraines what ever you want to call them. Brain fog is definitely part of the problem, but i think my brain is working overtime with the visual symptoms.

Symptoms list:

-Headaches that are worse in high temperature/sun/summer. Sauna can trigger headaches for a week.

-Dizziness, especially in visually complex environments.

-Grainy vision - aka visual snow, more noticable in low light conditions aka at night vision is quite bad. In day time not so much.

-Feeling of kilter, like your are slightly off balance or that you need to work for balance. This changes for me, think about it when it happens is bad. Just forget it, and it is less noticable.

-Anxiety thinking patterns makes everything worse. But, highly doubt anxiety can cause VS, doctors tend to think now that it has some kind of neurological cause. Maybe treatable in the future. Not counting on it.

-That offbalance feeling makes a certan disconnected, what one might call depersonalized like feeling.

-Everything feels of when i let it. If i focus on some activity it subcides slightly, but i believe is always there to an extent.

I think most of my symptoms are related to my vision, cant be shure. Hope to have more answers in the future. MEDICAL TESTs have been clear. I might have an MRI in the future, i have had CT.

I lack the dp thing where you can't recognize yourself, or you doubt you or others are real. It just isn't that. I am too much aware that yes there is something wrong with me and that's it.


----------



## compound (Sep 16, 2018)

It started with an headache in the morning and passing out of the headache. 4 years ago. As i said, no reason found, got some anxiety diagnosis after 3.5 years which is hard to digest. I have read 3 book on anxiety disorders. It most like is not based on anxiety only. THe VS is 24/7 i can confirm that when i go out at night. I could definitely test and confirm that my vision is way worse at low light conditions than normal.


----------

